

Ask HN: What websites does your keyboard map to - andreipop

in chrome when I hit one key + tab + enter<p>t &#62; twitter.com
y &#62; youtube.com
p &#62; pivotaltracker.com
a &#62; analytics.google.com
s &#62; stasishq.com (my company)
d &#62; designcodelearn.com (my blog)
f &#62; facebook.com
g &#62; github.com
h &#62; heroku.com
l &#62; linkedin.com
x &#62; xkcd.com
c &#62; calendar.google.com
n &#62; news.ycombinator.com
m &#62; mail.google.com
======
onlyup
t -> techcrunch.com, r -> reddit.com, a -> (my banks website), o ->
<http://outgrow.me/> (weird, I must never use o), n -> news.ycombinator.com, m
-> myfitnesspal.com, x,z,v,e,j -> nothing, b -> Large message board in my
country, g -> google.com, f -> facebook.com, s -> store.steampowered.com, y ->
youtube.com, h -> hipmunk.com (Again, I must never use h since I never ever
use hipmunk), k -> <http://kisstixx.com/> (Was on sharktank, looked it up
once), d -> docs.google.com

------
laurent123456
I only use two: w > en.wikipedia.org, r > rottentomatoes.com. Everything else
is through Google or I directly type the URL.

